# Maverick ET-73 HELP!



## tjohnson (Oct 17, 2010)

I got my replacement Maverick ET-73 in the mail yesterday, and gave it a trial run.

100' Range?....ABSOLUTELY NO WAY!!!

I registered the units per instructions and placed (1) probe in ice water and the other on top my smoker.  At 20' with the overhead garage door wide open, I got a good signal, but at 25', the signal was hit and miss.  Walk forward  a few feet and the temps were updated.  I even walked to the end of the driveway, about 35' away, and my signal died.


This is my 2nd ET-73 and not happy with it's performance.  It does not have enough power to shoot thru a steel skinned, foam filled  garage door, and there is absolutely no way it can shoot thru the steel service door.

Customer service at Maverick was good, and they told me it should receive beyond it's 20' range I'm experiencing.

Am I the only one experiencing this short range?

Is there another remote thermometer that will actually shoot thru a wall and into the house?

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the 73 but hate the the fact it's to weak to go thru a couple walls. I did the antenna upgrade and it improved the range enough for me to stop bitchin. If I remember I was getting 200' plus in a line of site test.

  If there's a better one out there I'm interested.

Here's the link for the antenna upgrade .

http://www.instructables.com/id/Increasing-the-Range-of-a-Wireless-BBQ-Thermometer/  

Dan


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 17, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> I love the 73 but hate the the fact it's to weak to go thru a couple walls. I did the antenna upgrade and it improved the range enough for me to stop bitchin. If I remember I was getting 200' plus in a line of site test.
> 
> If there's a better one out there I'm interested.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan,

I knew about the antenna upgrade, but have a hard time paying for something and having to modify it, just to operate as the MFG. advertises.

Cool Mod.  The ones i found were on the receiver, and this one is on the transmitter....Interesting!!!

Did you just use a wire, or did you use a RC Antenna?

Was it as easy as they say?

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 17, 2010)

Todd I used a wire that I got from my wife's jewelry making stash, It was the same diameter as called for but after much abuse it did break off and I had to replace it,

I bet it took longer to take the unit apart then it did to do the mod. maybe 20 minutes tops for the first try. It really is simple.

If you try it PM me and let me know if you need help.

Dan


----------



## dick foster (Oct 17, 2010)

No radio waves will penetrate a metal shield. Not unless you're putting out enough power to melt though the steel that is. LOL  It's called a Farady shield and you can form an effective shield for radio waves with something as thin and simple as screen wire like that used for screen doors window screens.

I have a Maverick ET 73 that was purchased recently and it covers my whole house and small yard.

If your requirements are for a lot more range than you have, there are mods posted on the Internet to add antennas to both the transmiter end and the receiver. Doing both would of course add even more range and sensitivity. But not enough to penetrate a sheet of steel, nothing will.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 17, 2010)

The diameter of the wire doesn't matter, only the length does.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 17, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> No radio waves will penetrate a metal shield. Not unless you're putting out enough power to melt though the steel that is. LOL  It's called a Farady shield and you can form an effective shield for radio waves with something as thin and simple as screen wire like that used for screen doors window screens.
> 
> I have a Maverick ET 73 that was purchased recently and it covers my whole house and small yard.
> 
> If your requirements are for a lot more range than you have, there are mods posted on the Internet to add antennas to both the transmiter end and the receiver. Doing both would of course add even more range and sensitivity. But not enough to penetrate a sheet of steel, nothing will.


Dick,

My first unit did not have enough power to shoot across the 24' deep garage, and could not even pick up a signal at the end of the driveway, about 35' away.  All had a clear view and batteries had 1.6 volts each.  The seller exchanged it without any trouble.  The second unit has about the same range, but the audible alarms work.

Which modification would be more beneficial, transmitter mod or receiver mod?

TJ


----------



## nwdave (Oct 17, 2010)

Todd, I've been in possession of 5 '73's.  I've given 1 to my son, 1 to my SIL, and I have 3 (two smokers and a backup for just in case).  Out of all those, I've had one not work correctly.  Same problem as yours, beyond 10 feet, nada.  Sent them an email with my mailing address,  got another one and it works fine.  If I were you, I'd call them for a new one and keep trying for a good one.  As you know, the Company is backing their product by a no questions asked return policy.  I recently took one of mine on a camping trip with about 12 RV's.  I couldn't get a signal with all the RV's, lotts metal in the way, but get a good line of site, it worked just fine.  You're just having a run of bad '73's.  Get a new one.  Mine all work just fine through wood doors and walls.

Quote:


TJohnson said:


> Dick,
> 
> My first unit would not have enough power to work across the 24' deep garage, and could not even pick up a signal at the end of the driveway, about 35' away.  All had a clear view.  The seller exchanges it without any trouble.  The second unit has about the same range, but the audible alarm work.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 18, 2010)

THANKS Dave!

I don't don't want to hack into a brand new ET-73.

Is there anything else on the market that does have enough power to shoot into the house?

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> THANKS Dave!
> 
> I don't don't want to hack into a brand new ET-73.
> 
> ...


Todd,

My house is all wood--Logs about 6" thick. No problem shooting through that.

My exterior doors are steel fire rated doors. Not much good shooting through the steel doors.

I doubt there is much out there that shoots through steel clad house parts, other than my Model #88, or a 30.06, 30.40 Krag, etc, etc.....

I agree with Dave---Email them or call them. They are unbelievable in customer service.

Bear


----------



## dick foster (Oct 18, 2010)

Something is wrong.  But that being the case I think they are both about equally effective really. I'd probably start with the transmitter as that would be less clumsy as the receiver is the more portable of the two. If that doesn't do the trick for you, then add the receiver mod.

I was looking forward to doing both mods as soon as I got it, but as luck would have it, I didn't need to do either one.  Go figure, ain't that just the way life is.

I'm a retired EE and started as a technician as a kid and began with radio to boot. Back when I started in electronics (tubes), radio was most of what electronics was about as most of this digital stuff wasn't around back then.

I can't figure why there is so much variance out there with these things. I thought the existing antenna was a trace on a PCB so I can't figure why the variance unless they get good and bad components too. Something doesn't smell so good with this situation however. This is not normal for electronic equipment today, not even consumer stuff made in China.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 18, 2010)

I've read many posts to figure this thing out, and there are many disappointed ET-73 users out there.  Yes, customer service is very good, but if they have a product that can't be trusted, I won't use it.  The range seems to be very erratic on my ET-73.  I moved my smoker away from anything steel, but shooting thru a wood wall is even tough.

Todd


----------



## deannc (Oct 18, 2010)

Todd,

I've used mine for maybe a couple months and haven't had much trouble receiving single through the wood frame and cedar siding.  Until recently that is, and lately I am beginning to wonder if the transmitter is transmitting updates sometimes.  I haven't been able to figure out how often it transmits, at times it seems to repeatedly send updates and then other times it doesn't.  Different issue I guess, but I'm wondering if it could be related to the lack of signal being sent.  (Definitely not an electronics guy...lol)

I really like the concept and the ability to set the alarms and nap during an all nighter etc, but I've become a little less confident lately.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2010)

Man I don't understand what happens with these things. I have had mine for over a year. I have abused the crap out of it leaving it out in the 100+ sun for a few days when I forgot it and in rain another time and it just works like a charm yet others like you can't get one to work. Makes no sense unless they are getting the same parts from multiple suppliers and one is a bad supplier


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Todd,
> 
> I've used mine for maybe a couple months and haven't had much trouble receiving single through the wood frame and cedar siding.  Until recently that is, and lately I am beginning to wonder if the transmitter is transmitting updates sometimes.  I haven't been able to figure out how often it transmits, at times it seems to repeatedly send updates and then other times it doesn't.  Different issue I guess, but I'm wondering if it could be related to the lack of signal being sent.  (Definitely not an electronics guy...lol)
> 
> I really like the concept and the ability to set the alarms and nap during an all nighter etc, but I've become a little less confident lately.


Sometimes they will miss a couple of updates, and then pick it up on their own a few minutes later.

Mine used to work different in different seasons. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Then I found out why:

Mrs Bear changes freakin' decorations by the seasons.

Like right now she just has a big candle ring assembly on the glass coffee table I put my receiver on when smoking.

The one season gets a whole bunch of metal figurines around a circle, surrounding a silver thing with a candle in it.

The clear shot to the smoker was right through that arrangement!

I moved the receiver about a foot to the left.

Still didn't work, because my steel front door was in line with that shot.

moved it back plus another foot to the right----Then it worked fine!

Now I know right where to put it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They do not like any kind of metal.

Bear


----------



## dick foster (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a real short coming of the units design IMHO.

It should really have some sort of an indication that the receiver is actually receiving something from the transmitter. Like a warning with the beeper if the receiver hasn't received an update from the transmitter after a defined period of time has elapsedm say two or three times the normal update interval. It's ridiculously easy to code and implement this sort of a timing loop in the microprocessor that is no doubt a part of the receiver circuit so it's omission is truly a gross oversight.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 20, 2010)

It's called quality control and the Chinese really do suck at it if it exits at all. They would also sell their souls for a nickle.

Eventually they will learn QC just like the Japanese did. 

After the war the Japanese started with high volume manufacturing for low prices first just like China is doing now, then they brought in the quality control and really started kicking ass, mostly ours.

It's over for the Japanese now and China will soon stomp them into total oblivion. It's not that they don't have it coming, especially from the Chinese. However the Chinese have one thing that Japan never did and that is the ability to innovate. Japan borrowed and improved everything they ever made but the Chinese can invent from scratch just like we can. The list of firsts in China is a long one. China also has a wealth of natural resources and Japan is an island with nothing, including enough arable land to sustain their population.

However, we still have our secret weapon so we will ultimately prevail over all.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 20, 2010)

Another seasonal variation could be caused by the weather. If for example you had cedar shingle siding and that siding got good and saturated with rain, that would then attenuate the signal propagated though that wall.

A signal strength indicator on the LCD dispaly of the receiver like that bar dispaly on your cell phone would be a real plus and a very nice addition wouldn't it?


----------



## nwdave (Oct 20, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> However, we still have our secret weapon so we will ultimately prevail over all.


Man, you sure leave a guy hanging.......  P-s-s-s-t, you can tell me, nobody else is listening....


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the same thermometer. Mine has worked great for over a year and I had decent range but all of a sudden my range is gone. I can't even go 20' now. I thought it was dead batteries but I put new ones in both the transmitter and the receiver but the range is still horrible. It doesn't make any sense why my range just went away.


----------



## meateater (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a ET-7 and use my Weber Style instead.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2010)

meateater said:


> I have a ET-7 and use my Weber Style instead.




Alright--Alright, I heard you the first time!

Bear

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 21, 2010)

That's called a setup. LOL

I have had this theory I came up with several years ago. Basically it is our country's plan for world domination and to overcome all other nations and cultures with junk food.

If you think about it for a moment you can see where this makes a lot of sense.

For starters what's the first thing that we move into a country like China where we have just opened up relations. Yep it's Coke and or Pepsi, followed closely by McDonald's, KFC and the rest. China is absolutely full of them now and it hasn't been that long since we even started talking to them. Just take a look at any recent picture of Nanjing Road in Shanghai and you'll see with I mean. The golden arches and KFC signs are everywhere.

   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Even Budweiser has a big stake in China now. I've been there and seen it for myself. There are at least 6 McDonald's on that street and I lot count of KFCs while Bud is more prevalent than Tsingtao, even out in the sticks.  All the suburbs are chock full of em too. In Hong Kong it's the same thing, Souel, Taipei, Bangkock, Manila, Tokyo etc. etc. etc. It's the same for Europe and everywhere else too. In fact I defy anyone to find a place on this earth, especally in the developed world where the invasion hasn't already taken place. We have even invaded France with the Colonel and Micky D now. Hell the poorest nations in Africa aren't even safe.  Maybe you can get away in North Korea for the moment but I don't think it will be too long before they surcome to first Coke then The Colonel too.  

Next ask yourself where all the heart and cardiac specialist in the world are. Yep you guessed it, they are all right here. We have them all and lead the world in treating obesity, heart disease and related illness while all of those other folks are absolutely defenceless against it. Have you looked at the rapidly rising death rate from heart disease and that sort of thing in those nations lately? It's staggering and they don't have the first clue in knowing how to fight it. There biggest heath threat isn't Malaria, it's McDonald's. It's just like drugs I tell ya and they don't stand a snow's chance in hell. It's simply a matter of time now and any resistance will be too weak, too late and futile. Junk food is indeed the absolute last word in ultimate weapons technology.  It's total world domination in one shot.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 21, 2010)

There is some validity in what you say, but add to this, while "we" have made smoking cigarettes and other tobacco products the new evil, it hasn't stopped the big companies from shipping them overseas for very cheap prices.  If we can't overcome them with obesity related problems, they can have cancer and shortness of breath.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep. But they are starting to get wise to cigarettes though. The double onslaught is nice and a lot quicker to be sure but they are definitely on to us I think. You even have to find a designated smoking area at Narita, the Tokyo airport now. There are lots of em, but it's not just walk and smoke anywhere now like it once was. As I recall, I even had to go outside in Shanghai and at Chaiang Kai Shek in Taipei. I don't think there is a single smoking airline left now either. While they all still smoke a lot more than we do, they are getting smart to it. I don't think they can ever kick the junk food though. Not before it's too late anyway. 

BTW I've quit smoking since. It got so it was really telling during camping trips up to 10K feet and that sort of thing.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Dick Foster, any chance you could design the ideal thermometer? If you could I'm buying a couple of them. Yours would be my dream unit, but it has to have an AC adapter in the receiver and transmitter for when my batteries go weak.,


----------



## dick foster (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm retired now and I intend to stay retired. The trouble is finding enough volume to make something like this worth pursuing.

Yes, making a rechargeable unit would make a lot of sense.

So far from what I've seen, the Maverick seems to have most of the features one would want for a smoker unit. It has some really annoying things about it and the build quality and quality control are truly lacking as it seems everyone is pointing out.

One of the things that drives me nuts along with most  is the stupid power switch behind the cover. That was truly idiotic. There are other ways to make it weather resistant without being totally stupid about it. For example a simple push on/off push membrane switch would do the job while being more rugged than the crap they use now and probably cheaper at the same time. If I ever crack this one open, I'll do something about that.

The one way roll all the way round again when trying to set alarms etc. is also maddening. That is just software/firmware programming or lack of as a result of being just plain bone lazy,stupid or perhaps both.

I could do without the dumb little pictures of cows, pigs and chickens and do with something a bit more useful like the aforementioned signal strength display.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 21, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> I could do without the dumb little pictures of cows, pigs and chickens and do with something a bit more useful like the aforementioned signal strength display.


Perhaps they intend this for the overseas market as well and pictures might be appropriate.  Oh wait, we are the overseas market.  Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## deannc (Oct 21, 2010)

Couldn't agree more!

      I can understand the part this makes the "switch" I guess more weather proof...but really, how weather resistant is the transmitter anyway?  (Not directed towards you Dick, this was told to me back when I first bought mine.


Dick Foster said:


> One of the things that drives me nuts along with most  is the stupid power switch behind the cover. That was truly idiotic. There are other ways to make it weather resistant without being totally stupid about it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow--Bone Lazy Stupid.

A little strong to say about people you don't even know.

Maybe they know things about it that we don't?

Let's not forget, even with their flaws, they are one of the best, if not the best (per cost) on the market.


----------



## daddyzaring (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know if this can be done, or how, but would it be possible to make some kind of double antenna, where you could mount it through a wall, or run it through a window, and have a receiving antenna on the out side, and a broadcasting antenna on the insinside to pick up the signal from outside, and send it to the receiver on the inside?


----------



## dick foster (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes you can but it would probably be a lot easier just to do it with wire at least half way. No need to do all that double wireless link gymnastics. I'd say keeping the receiver end wireless is the critical bit and wire the transmitter as it's more of less stationary anyway. That way the receiver goes most everywhere with you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> I've spent a lifetime in electronics engineering and designing electronic products, including consumer grade electronics so I damn well know better. It is what it is and I know it when I see it.  I don't have to know the people who did it personally either. What's your background? Social engineering I suppose. LOL
> 
> The unit has some nice features to be sure but it also has a few warts. That is plain enough to anyone who opens their eyes and takes a look at what's there. The quality contol is also obviously lacking.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not one of those people who won't say shit even if they are standing knee deep in it. It's that kind that got us in the mess we are all in today. Just look at Washington today. I don't need to meet those people personally to know they self interested crooks either. Not when it's so clearly evident from the facts at hand.




Nope, no Social Engineer, no college at all, just raised better than some.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Nope, no Social Engineer, no college at all, just raised better than some.


Hey Bear, you left out, that you are also,  *"Not as condescending as some..."*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 24, 2010)

is there a limit to how long the temp probes can be???? And, can they be lengthened easily?

SOB???


----------



## dick foster (Oct 25, 2010)

I suppose you are talking about the wire. I'd say yes there is a limit as the electrical signal from the temp sensor is very small. In the case of thermocouple types there are some metallurgical issues involved. You can however lengthen it some if it's a resistance or PN junction type, especially if you increase the gauge of the wire (a numerically smaller gauge wire) for the extension.

As far as the probe itself, most of it is just the metal sleeve while the sensor part is typically very small and located down at the far end. However, don't forget that adding metal creates more of a heat sink which would act to slow the response of the sensor.


----------



## daddyzaring (Oct 25, 2010)

I Live in a mobile home with metal siding, so that little extra wire ain't gonna do me any good.  You can rarely get cell phone receiption in here. lol

 


Dick Foster said:


> Yes you can but it would probably be a lot easier just to do it with wire at least half way. No need to do all that double wireless link gymnastics. I'd say keeping the receiver end wireless is the critical bit and wire the transmitter as it's more of less stationary anyway. That way the receiver goes most everywhere with you.


----------



## tom37 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow I didn't think there was this many unhappy customers for the mav.

Before my transmitter mod I had to leave the receiver in the front half of my basement to get signal. That really sucks when the computer is on the back wall.

After the mod I can take it anywhere in the house with not a problem one.

BTW The house has (i would guess 20 or 22 ga) metal 4'x8' sheets of siding.

From where I sit its 30' to the front wall (concrete) 4' high and 2x4 construction on top of that. Between me and the concrete there is 3 wood framed walls and one steel clad door.

Not that I have ever done this on purpose but when I setup the drums I always have the shelf on the far side of the drum from where I sit inside.

I suppose I should be doing back flips  since it works like it is. I understand why it shouldn't work but the fact is, it does.

The mod was very easy and actually looks pretty decent, I would recommend it to anyone having problems.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 30, 2010)

I really wish they would delete all the Dick Foster posts. He was an abrasive moron that ended up getting banned from this site and a couple of others I belong to. He was always condecending and abrasive with nothing to add but his sarcasm.  Please just jump over his posts and read what the rest of us had to say


----------



## smokezilla (Nov 30, 2010)

does every one have problems with the mavirck et 73, i just ordered one 2 hours ago,  now i am worried, gunna have to drink more beer and get happy again


----------



## smokezilla (Dec 1, 2010)

ok, the beer helped a little bit, had to crack the lid on the harder stuff, lol, anyway when i was mixing second drink i rememberd i ordered stufz burger maker when i ordered et 73, i forgot to tell them i was in SMF, so i sent stufz a pm and told him, about a half hour latter he sent me a message saying it will be shipped out tomorrow,   HAPPY  AGIAN


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Wow I didn't think there was this many unhappy customers for the mav.
> 
> Before my transmitter mod I had to leave the receiver in the front half of my basement to get signal. That really sucks when the computer is on the back wall.
> 
> ...


Tom,

If I did not believe in the ET-73, I would not sell them.  There a few bad ones out there, but many good ones too.  It's kinda hit and miss.  Maverick stands behind their products.  The new ET-732's are supposed to be available to dealers in mid December, but that's been delayed a month or so.  The new ET-732' are supposed to be more powerful and have better features.  I have 48 on order and Maverick shipped me a few just for the holidays.  I'll post my test immediately when I receive the units.  Stay Tuned!!!

Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 1, 2010)

I've had a ET-73 for a little over a year now and while it does not reach 100 ft. It does work from behind my new 10x16 wood storage shed to my garage without the mods.








I didn't think it was gonna work from behind that. I plan on doing the mods some time...So I have to say I am a happy SOB!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm A Happy SOB---LOL----Now you're doing it!

That's funny right there!

Nice shed too!----Does it double as a Doghouse for a Bad SOB?

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm A Happy SOB---LOL----Now you're doing it!
> 
> That's funny right there!
> 
> ...


Well sort of....Its a dog house...or a Dog-Mahal as Mrs SOB calls it.  The back portion is a covered Dog Kennel with a door into the back of the barn. Inside is an insulated sleeping box with access to thier food and water buckets. I have 3 of the happiest pooches around this winter.













Yep the damn dogs get a roof while I still have to stand out in the rain to tend to my smokers.

I love my dogs.







Later

SOB


----------



## tom37 (Dec 1, 2010)

Todd,

I am actually happy since I did the mod to my therm, its works great now, I have even taken it 3 houses down the street and still received signal.

I didn't like the read on Dicks post, he reminds me of my sister in laws boyfriend, an self centered know it all. I can't think of a post from him that was actually useful, and as mentioned above I would love to see his post removed. 

My goal was to let the folks know that the mod really does help the performance of the unit if they are in a poor reception area. 

I also read something above about the stufz press. 

What is the deal if we mention SMF??

I just sent the link to my dad as a hopeful hint as to what a great x mas gift it would be. 

Thanks for the info Todd, and pls let us know when you are able to get the new mav's ready for us to order. I would like to try one.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2010)

I actually went out and purchased (2) antenna covers to do the conversion, but never got around to it.  If anyone wants them let me know?

All you need is some wire and the instructions to do the upgrade.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Todd,
> 
> I am actually happy since I did the mod to my therm, its works great now, I have even taken it 3 houses down the street and still received signal.
> 
> ...


LOL---Another member of the Dick fan club.

If I remember correctly the only deal for SMF from the stuffz guy was to expedite the order, which is plenty, when you consider the patience we meat smokers have, while waiting for a new toy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tom37 (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG Bear, did he have a fan club and I didn't know about it????  LOL

Thank You for the info on the stufz, I will pass that on to my dad. Even with him not being a member maybe since its for me it will make it for x mas for me to open.


----------

